
What tech stack does Fathom Analytics use? - GordonS
https://usefathom.com/blog/tech-stack
======
GordonS
Someone from Fathom was on HN a few weeks back saying they were going to
announce their new way of dealing with GDPR and ePrivacy without cookies, and
I've been watching their blog eagerly waiting on that announcement.

Still no announcement, but I did find this blog article about their tech
stack. Thought it was interesting that they use a few different things:

• PHP (a favourite on HN ;)

• Caddy (IME nginx or HAProxy are far more common in production)

• ChipperCI (hadn't even heard of this)

